
Chrome 78 Released with CSS types, native file system, SMS receiver, and more - The_rationalist
https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2019/10/nic78
======
The_rationalist
Actually it was released 4 days ago but it wasn't covered on hackernews (only
the DevTools)

If you want to look at all the new features:
[https://www.chromestatus.com/features/schedule](https://www.chromestatus.com/features/schedule)

FEATURES IN THIS RELEASE:

Blink>Bluetooth Web Bluetooth getAvailability() Blink>CSS CSS Properties and
Values API Level 1 (Houdini) Percentage opacity Blink>Forms Apply opacity for
the default style of INPUT/TEXTAREA placeholder Blink>HID WebHID (Human
Interface Device) Blink>JavaScript>Internationalization "numberingSystem"
option for Intl.NumberFormat / "calendar" and "numberingSystem" option for
Intl.DateTimeFormat Blink>JavaScript>WebAssembly WebAssembly Reference Types
Blink>Loader Subresource prefetching+loading via Signed HTTP Exchange

Blink>Media>Session Seeking for Media Session Blink>Network>WebSockets
WebSocketStream

Blink>Payments More restrictive hasEnrolledInstrument() for autofill
instruments PaymentResponse.prototype.retry() Redact address in
PaymentRequest.onshippingaddresschange event Blink>PerformanceAPIs User Timing
L3 Blink>SMS SMS Receiver API

Blink>Scroll Rendering Independent Scroll Offsets Blink>SecurityFeature XSS
Auditor

Blink>ServiceWorker Extend byte-for-byte update check to all service worker
importScripts() resources Blink>Storage>FileSystem Native File System

UI>Browser>WebAppInstalls Screen Enumeration

------
thosakwe
Most excited about the native file system API. Oh, how I would love to have a
DAW like Reaper, or a (significantly lighter-weight) iMovie in the browser.

